# Trivia 12/10 - DID YOU KNOW...Aprox. 28,000 people died by way of the guillotine



## luckytrim (Dec 10, 2019)

trivia 12/10
DID YOU KNOW ...
Approximately 28,000 people died by way of the guillotine  during the French
revolution's Reign of Terror, which lasted from 1793-94.   Among these were
King Louis XVI and his wife, Marie Antoinette.

1. Barber poles are traditionally red and white. What did  these colors
represent?
2. Strange Words are These ; BARGELLO
  a. - needlepoint stitch that produces zigzag  lines
  b. - an illegal daily lottery
  c. - A narrow watercraft 
  d. - a Dessert
3. According to their 1965 hit tune,  what will The Seekers  never find
another of ?
4. Which of the Fifty has the same name as a Eurasian  country?
5. Who wrote the classic children's book "The Hundred and One  Dalmatians"?
  a. - P.L. Travers
  b. - E.B. White
  c. - Roald Dahl
  d. - Dodie Smith
6. Name That Tune ;
'People say I'm the life of the party 'cause I tell a joke or  two,
Although I might be laughing loud and hearty, Deep inside I'm  blue...'
7. In the 1979 film "Breaking Away" what sport features  prominently?
8. What did St. Patrick use to explain the Holy Trinity to the  Irish?

TRUTH OR CRAP ??
Ikea ran a magazine ad with a built-in pregnancy test, which  you peed on,
and if it showed you were pregnant, they gave you a 50%  discount on a baby
crib.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
1. Blood & Bandages
2. - a
3. You
4. Georgia
5. - d
6. ' Tracks of My Tears'
7. Cycling / Bicycle Racing
8. a Shamrock

TRUTH !!

As anyone who's expecting knows all too well, baby gear and  furniture can be
pretty pricey. But if you have your eye on a crib at IKEA, all  you have to
do is take a pregnancy test to get a sweet discount ... a  pregnancy test
that's actually built into the IKEA ad. Yes,  really.

The eyebrow-raising ad, which will run in Swedish women's  publication Amelia
magazine, uses the same technology as over-the-counter  pregnancy tests you
buy at the drugstore. In other words, you dropper a little bit  of your urine
on the strip and if the test result is positive, the ad  reveals a discounted
price on a crib.


----------

